# Accucraft Coal Fired K-36



## Steamer Bill (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello all,
I searched the archive but did not find what I was looking for.

Can anybody tell me the status of the Accucraft Coal Fired K-36? Are they available? Taking orders?


Whatever you can tell me will be appreciated.

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

The last time I spoke with Cliff in February, there was no discussion of any firm plans to do a coal fired K-36 -- although it would be a good choice. The gas fired C-25 was supposed to be coming soon; no news on the schedule for the T-12. Beyond that, nothing. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bill, 
The K-28's coal fired are almost sold out and Accucraft said they could do a run of any thing in the K series but need a commitment of 30 units. 

So we need put together a list of who is willing to commit to one and see if there is enough interest to make the run of them.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

a K36 sounds good, but the K28 is heavy enough to carry around.. Good run yesterday of mine at the seattle Steamup 

It seem that the tender water level needs to be above the hand pump top for the axle pump to work right. 
seems logical 

jim o


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, the K-36 is heavy but it is one impressive looking engine on the rails. With all the water it can carry, it's best to haul it empty. It will be interesting to see if Acc. offers this as coal-fired anytime soon. I know I'd sure like to see Acc. buld RGS20 first! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## bigsteam (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been led to believe, from a very reliable friend, think ( C-25 ) for the next coal fired. 

John


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, the C-25 was shown at DH and is expected to be the next gas-fired narrow gauge model from Accucraft. But next coal-fired? Sounds unlikely to me but we'll just have to wait and see. There has been so little info coming out of Union City, I've been wondering why the extended drought. I understand that the announced standard gauge engines are in waiting for the T1 to come out first -- a bad idea as far as I'm concerned -- but I would have thought we'd have gotten an update on new coming models in narrow gauge by now. The periodic updates Accucraft is posting merely shows us their depleting inventory. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Steamer Bill (Nov 22, 2010)

This has turned out to be an interesting discussion. I have a couple of questions for those of you in the know.

What is available today in a coal fired Gauge 1 locomotive? (yes, I understand the scale vs gauge thing)


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Not easy, that is why the Accucraft mass market K28 coal is a big deal 

Aster has some expensive locos that can be run on coal; 
Train department is coming out with a vertical boiler. 
Then there is a wait for John Shawe conversions. 
DJB Engineering has developed some coal-fired boiler kits 
others??


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, almost forgot 

TRS Services 

http://www.realsteamservices.com/boilers-by-justin/


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 25 Mar 2012 11:20 AM 
a K36 sounds good, but the K28 is heavy enough to carry around.. Good run yesterday of mine at the seattle Steamup 

It seem that the tender water level needs to be above the hand pump top for the axle pump to work right. 
seems logical 

jim o 
Jim
Seems you have a leak in the hand pump if the water level has to be above it for the axle pump to work.


----------

